# Video of the 11 point bruiser i'm after!!



## fishhunt05 (Nov 15, 2014)

What do yall think the age of this deer is. The last that i know is that he made it. 

Score now please!


----------



## JimC (Nov 15, 2014)

Nice one, Good Luck.


----------



## Cole Henry (Nov 15, 2014)

big boy! Good luck


----------



## GEORGIA-HAMMER64 (Nov 15, 2014)

better look at him with video super buck low to mid 160's hope you stick him


----------



## DCHunter (Nov 15, 2014)

I like the way he twisted his head to show off his antlers for you.


----------



## GTHunter007 (Nov 15, 2014)

Dude...that is a giant...score does not matter right now.  Hunt him and do not stop.  Easy over 160


----------



## fishhunt05 (Nov 15, 2014)

GTHunter007 said:


> Dude...that is a giant...score does not matter right now.  Hunt him and do not stop.  Easy over 160



Hunted till 11 this morning. I know I need to be out but dang is it hard with 2 kids and the wife going to school.


----------



## GTHunter007 (Nov 15, 2014)

fishhunt05 said:


> Hunted till 11 this morning. I know I need to be out but dang is it hard with 2 kids and the wife going to school.



My wife would understand...I would leave the picture and video on the computer for her to see, pics on the fridge.  She would know where I was.  LOL


----------



## fishhunt05 (Nov 15, 2014)

GTHunter007 said:


> My wife would understand...I would leave the picture and video on the computer for her to see, pics on the fridge.  She would know where I was.  LOL



Lol oh mine would know to I just try not to make her to mad but this is a monster deer.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Nov 15, 2014)

That is a giant bro and excellent video. Got my g42ng today. That deer is mid 160 to low 170


----------



## fishhunt05 (Nov 15, 2014)

I'm thinking the same. I have another video of him walking away from the camera and it shows his width good and length of main beams. Probably 24 inch mains with atleast 16 inside.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Nov 15, 2014)

I hope you get him. He is in day light often too. Send a meat missile bro take that joker for a ride in the truck


----------



## fishhunt05 (Nov 15, 2014)

Oh I plan on it!!!! Well as long as the good lord will allow me.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Nov 15, 2014)

That's right


----------



## Steyr (Nov 15, 2014)

what is that on the ground...corn ?


----------



## fishhunt05 (Nov 15, 2014)

No corn!!!!!! I'm not sure what they are eating. Might be acorns can't rember if their is a water oak close to this spot or not.


----------



## bsanders (Nov 17, 2014)

I was looking at the original pictures you posted......either he was crossing somewhere that had deeper water or he was bedded down fairly close. Can't tell if his hair was wet or pushed flat from laying down. Just a thought....


----------



## fishhunt05 (Nov 17, 2014)

Yea I think his bedding is close by because their is very short pines and a swamp that borders it.


----------



## Buck Roar (Nov 17, 2014)

DANG!!!!!!! Beast right there. Good Luck!


----------



## RIGSBN8R (Nov 18, 2014)

Where is that, Jo?  Gwinnett?


----------



## fishhunt05 (Nov 18, 2014)

I'm starting to wonder if he's only a 4.5 yoa deer based on body. Could be 5.5 but just doesn't have that big sway and the brisket isn't hudge


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Nov 18, 2014)

fishhunt05 said:


> Yea I think his bedding is close by because their is very short pines and a swamp that borders it.



That's the key to killing him.  I'd say 160's.  Good luck.


----------



## GTHunter007 (Nov 18, 2014)

Did this buck just show for you in November?  Or you been watching him for a while?  

The reason I ask...if he just showed up on those first pics you posted with the camera too close, your window for killing him has a countdown.  I don't know when it is but he will revert back to wherever he came from once the does in that area are done.  You could get pictures every day of him and then one day he vanishes never to be seen again...until next season that is.  

If you had him earlier in the season, or even in velvet, you have a good idea already of where he will be come later in December.

If you can chase him this week, aggressive calling could get his butt killed if he has already made his presence felt and dominates the woods he is in.


----------



## fishhunt05 (Nov 18, 2014)

I just got permission to hunt this spot two weeks ago and put out my trail camera and that's what I got. Lots of big rubs in the area along with a couple 8,9 that would score 110-115. So I really don't know but some of the rubs are on trees the width of my boots. Size 12.


----------



## Deerhunterjessebunch (Nov 19, 2014)

You should have been out there that day!!! he would have been DRT! good luck though, i have to agree. mid 160's low 170's


----------



## Arrow3 (Nov 19, 2014)

Awesome!! Good luck!


----------



## irishredneck (Nov 20, 2014)

Beast!


----------



## bhdawgs (Nov 20, 2014)

Dude that is a stud... easy 160 class!   One of the prettiest deer I've ever seen.  Hope you get him


----------



## Hamby13 (Nov 29, 2014)

That's a monster man, what model camera is that? I run moultrie d555i and love em because of the no glow video and microphone. Quality isn't bad but it's not as good as that.


----------



## fishhunt05 (Nov 30, 2014)

Hamby13 said:


> That's a monster man, what model camera is that? I run moultrie d555i and love em because of the no glow video and microphone. Quality isn't bad but it's not as good as that.



Its a Stealth Cam G42NG.


----------



## Mossyoak83 (Nov 30, 2014)

Stud!!


----------



## spurrs and racks (Dec 1, 2014)

*First buck*

looks 160 ish to me.

let the small 8 walk for sure.

great pics

s&r


----------



## tcoker (Dec 9, 2014)

Wow. Stud


----------



## LTZ25 (Dec 9, 2014)

WOW !!!!! He'll be a nice in a few years .


----------



## GA DAWG (Dec 9, 2014)

You ever see him or anymore pics?


----------



## Koby1980 (Dec 9, 2014)

Low to mid 150's! Great buck. Ground check him.


----------



## fishhunt05 (Dec 9, 2014)

Got more pictures but mainly at night


----------



## ArcOnAlloy (Dec 10, 2014)

Man what a deer, good luck!


----------



## benosmose (Dec 14, 2014)

Awesome deer


----------



## fishhunt05 (Jul 22, 2015)

Was just looking at this video again. What do ya think the age is?


----------



## Buck Nasty (Jul 22, 2015)

fishhunt05 said:


> Was just looking at this video again. What do ya think the age is?



He's old enough....shoot him and then tell us!!!


----------



## model88_308 (Jul 22, 2015)

There, I'd say 4.5. If he made it, then 5.5 this season. Good Luck, he's an awesome buck!


----------



## Elkbane (Jul 22, 2015)

Here's what I'm seeing.  5.5 last year based on full chest and bladed mass on antlers.I rarely see a 4.5 year old with that bladed look. Left antler 26,4,10,9,11,7=67. Right antler 24,5,9,8,5=51. Mass, 5,4,4,3 each side = 32. Width 17. Total 168.

He's a really great buck. Hope you see him this year.
ELkbane


----------



## S-Balentine (Jul 22, 2015)

Any luck getting him on camera yet this year?


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jul 22, 2015)

Did you get him on camera again?


----------



## GTHunter007 (Jul 22, 2015)

He's a prime 5 or 6 year old in that video.  Not a 4 yr old.  Cross your fingers he was 5...he could be even bigger at 6


----------



## fishhunt05 (Jul 22, 2015)

I haven't put my camera back out in that area yet. It's a uburan deer so I don't want my camera stolen. I'll put it out soon. I know he was alive January 1st. I'm thinking he was 4.5 but could be older. I just didn't see that big sway in back but that doesn't mean anything. I'm with you elkbane on score. I also figur we do the less human traffic in that area the better chances I have of him staying in that area.


----------



## mguthrie (Jul 25, 2015)

Did you look for or find any sheds in the spring


----------

